

HTML5 and CSS3 Diving In - befacey

Hello!<p>I&#x27;m a front end web developer with basic proficiency. Still learning the ropes and I want to improve my skills and build beautiful sites.<p>Looking for suggestions on most effective learning strategies or go to&#x27;s that will get me going. Open to all advice.<p>I&#x27;m very detail oriented and aesthetics are my main focus. Minimal, clean, simple visuals are ideal in all sceanarios. Thanks again.
======
softatlas
Learn MEANG (Mongo, Express, Angular, Node, Grunt) stack by breaking it down
and mapping each section of each technology to pomodoros.

